# الحرائق وطفايات الحريق



## فرقد ش ن ج (18 يناير 2010)

_الحرائق__ وطفايات الحريق__ FIRE SAFETY _​​_المقدمة__:_
_تشرح هذه المحاضرة بإختصار ما هى__ الحرائق وما هى أسبابها ، كذلك أنواع الحرائق المختلفة. كما تتحدث عن طفايات الحريق__ المختلفة وطرق إستعمالها__._​​_ما هو__ الحريق؟_
_ببساطة شديدة الحريق هو عبارة عن تفاعل كيميائى يشمل__ الأكسدة السريعة للمواد القابلة للإشتعال. فى الماضى كنا نعرف ما يسمى بمثلث__ الإشتعال الذى يتكون من : المادة ، الأوكسيجين ، مصدر الإشتعال ، ولكن حديثا تغير__ هذا المفهوم لتصبح عناصر الإشتعال أربعة عناصر بدلا من ثلاثة ، وتم إضافة العنصر__ الرابع : التفاعل الكيميائى المتسلسل للحريق__ (Chemical Chain Reaction) الأمر الذى أدى لتكوين هرم الإشتعال__ (Fire Tetrahedron) بدلا من مثلث الإشتعال كما هو موضح__ بالشكل رقم 1_​


​_شكل رقم 1__ - هرم الإشتعال_​


​_لذلك فإن عناصر الإشتعال الأربعة هى__:_
_1- المادة القابلة للإشتعال__ Fuel (Combustible Substances)_
_2- الهواء (الأوكسيجين__) Air (Oxygen)_
_3- الحرارة (مصادر الإشتعال__) Heat (Sources of Ignition)_
_4- التفاعل الكيميائى المتسلسل__ Chain Chemical Reaction_​​_وسوف نتحدث__ فيما يلى عن كل عنصر من هذه العناصر بشىء من التفصيل__:_​​_1- الوقود__ (المادة القابلة للإشتعال__):_
_المواد القابلة للإشتعال تكون على هيئة__ : مواد صلبة ، مواد سائلة ، مواد غازية__._
_· المواد الصلبة__: مثل الأخشاب، القماش، الأوراق، الكرتون_
_· المواد السائلة: مثل بنزين__ السيارات ، المذيبات ، الكحولات_
_· المواد الغازية: البوتاجاز ،__ الأسيتيلين ، الهيدروجين_​​_الشىء الذى__ يحترق من الوقود هو الأبخرة التى ينتجها ، وهذه الأبخرة إذا إتحدت مع الهواء بالنسب__ الصحيحة لكل مادة ووجدت مصدر للإشتعال لإشتعلت__._​​_2- الهواء__ (الأوكسيجين__):_
_جميع المواد تحتاج للأوكسيجين لكى تشتعل ، وتبلغ نسبة الأوكسيجين فى الجو__ حوالى 21 % ، ويجب ألا تقل نسبة الأوكسيجين عن 16 % حتى يستمر__ الحريق__._
_ويجب أن تتحد كل مادة مع الأوكسيجين بنسب معينة خاصة بها__ بما يسمى حدود الإشتعال__ (Flammability Limits) , ولكل مادة ما يسمى بأدنى مدى للإشتعال__ (LEL) وأعلى مدى للإشتعال__ (UEL) وعلى سبيل المثال فإن أدنى مدى__ للإشتعال لبنزين السيارات هو 1.6 % وأعلى مدى له 7 % ، لذلك إذا إتحد 1.6 % من__ أبخرة البنزين مع 98.4 % من الهواء لتكون خليط قابل للإشتعال إذا وجد مصدر للإشتعال__ لإشتعل. وإذا إتحد 7 % من أبخرة البنزين مع 93 % من الهواء لتكون أيضا خليط قابل__ للإشتعال إذا وجد مصدر للإشتعال لإشتعل. وأى نسبة خلط بين أبخرة بنزين السيارات__ وبين الهواء تقع بين هذين الرقمين (1.6 % ، 7 %) سوف يتكون خليط قابل للإشتعال إذا__ وجد مصدر للإشتعال للإشتعل__._​​_3- الحرارة__ (مصادر الإشتعال__)_
_الحرارة هى الطاقة المطلوبة لزيادة درجة__ حرارة المادة القابلة للإشتعال لدرجة أن تتولد منها كمية كافية من الأبخرة لحدوث__ الإشتعال ، ومصادر الإشتعال كثيرة ومتعددة منها__ :_​​_§ الكهرباء__:_
_من أكثر مصادر الإشتعال تسببا لحدوث__ الحرائق هى الكهرباء ، وذلك عن طريق__:_
_· التحميل__ الزائد_
_· عدم توصيل الأسلاك بطريقة__ سليمة_
_· تلف الأسلاك الكهربائية أو تلف العازل الخاص__ بها_
_· تلف المعدات والأجهزة__ الكهربائية_​​_§ التدخين_
_يأتى التدخين فى المركز الثانى بعد__ الكهرباء تسببا فى الحرائق. وتحدث معظم هذه الحرائق بسبب سقوط السجائر أو بقايا__ السجاير المشتعلة على الأثاث أو عند التخين أثناء__ النوم__._​​_§ الأعمال الساخنة(أعمال القطع__ واللحام__):_
_تحدث الحرائق بسبب أعمال اللحام والقطع فى أماكن تحتوى على مواد قابلة__ للإشتعال بسبب الشرر المتطاير ، أو بسبب المعدن المنصهر وذلك فى حالة إجراء عمليات__ اللحام والقطع بدون إتخاذ إجراءات السلامة اللازمة__._​​_§ اللهب المباشر__:_
_تشمل السجائر ، الولاعات ، الكبريت ،__ السخانات والدفايات التى قد تسبب فى إشعال المواد القابلة للإشتعال__ المجاورة__._​​_§ الأسطح الساخنة__:_
_مثل الأفران والغلايات والأسطح الساخنة__ حيث تنتقل الحرارة منها إلى المواد القريبة أو الملاصقة لها عن طريق التوصيل__ الحرارى وتتسبب فى إشتعال هذه المواد__._​​_§ الإشتعال الذاتى__:_
_بعض المواد يحدث بها تفاعل كيميائى__ (أكسدة) يسبب إرتفاع درجة الحرارة وهذه المواد تحتفظ بدرجات الحرارة ولا تسمح__ بتسربها للجو المحيط وهذه المواد هى : الزيوت النباتية والحيوانية وبقايا الدهان ،__ وعندما يتم إستخدام قطع من القماش فى تنظيف هذه المواد وترك قطع القماش لمدد طويلة_ _، وبسبب الأكسدة وإرتفاع درجة الحرارة والإستمرار فى إرتفاع درجة الحرارة وعدم__ تسربها للجو إلى أن تصل إلى درجة إشتعال قطع القماش وبالتالى تشتعل هذه القطع مسببة__ حدوث حريق__._​​_§ الكهرباء الإستاتيكية__:_
_تنتج الكهرباء الإستاتيكية نتيجة__ لإحتكاك بين شيئين (مثل سريان المواد البترولية فى أنابيب البترول) وتتراكم هذه__ الشحنات إلى أن تصل إلى حد تخرج فيه على هيئة شرر حيث من الممكن أن يسبب عذا الشرر__ فى حدوث حريق فى أية مواد ملتهبة مجاورة__._​​_§ الإحتكاك__:_
_فى حالة حدوث إحتكاك بين أجزاء__ الماكينات ببعضها قد يحدث إرتفاع فى درجات الحرارة من الممكن أن يسبب إشتعال المواد__ القابلة للإشتعال القريبة من هذه المعدات والماكينات__._​​_4- التفاعل__ الكيميائى المتسلسل__:_
_يستمر الحريق فى الإشتعال طالما العناصر الثلاثة (المادة_ _، الحرارة ، والأوكسيجين) موجودة بالنسب الصحيحة ، وينتج من هذه العناصر مواد__ كيميائية فعالة تعرف بالشقوق الطليقة__ Free Radicals __، والحريق يستمر ويعرف بالتفاعل الكيميائى__ المتسلسل__._​


​_أنواع الحرائق__ Fire Classes:_
_يتم تقسيم الحرائق__ إلى أنواع حسب نوع الوقود المشتعل ، وتوجد__ خمسة__ أنواع__ للحرائق حسب النظام الأمريكى هى__:_
_1- حرائق النوع__ :(A)_
_هى الحرائق التى تحدث فى المواد الصلبة__ كالأخشاب والأوراق والملابس والمطاط وبعض أنواع البلاستيك ومن أفضل مواد الإطفاء__ التى تستخدم لإطفاء هذا النوع من الحرائق هى الماء ، كذلك بعض طفايات البودرة__ الجافة نوع__ (ABC) ._​









​_2- حرائق النوع__ (B) :_
_هى الحرائق التى تحدث فى المواد السائلة__ والغازية الملتهبة مثل بنزين السيارات ، الكيروسين ، المذيبات ، الكحولات. ومن أفضل__ مواد الإطفاء المستخدمة لإطفاء هذا النوع من الحرائق هى : الرغاوى ، ثانى أوكسيد__ الكربون ، الهالون ، البودرة . ولا يفضل إستخدام الماء لمكافحة هذا النوع من__ الحرائق حيث يتسبب فى زيادة إنتشار الحريق__._​







​_3- حرائق النوع__ (C) :_
_هى الحرائق التى تنشأ فى المعدات والأجهزة والتجهيزات__ الكهربائية ، ويستخدم ثانى أوكسيد الكربون والهالون والبودرة نوع__ (ABC) لإطفاء هذه الحرائق__._
_ولا يستخدم الماء أو__ أية مواد إطفاء أخرى تحتوى على الماء مثل الرغاوى على الإطلاق لإطفاء هذا النوع من__ الحرائق ، حيث أن الماء موصل جيد للكهرباء لذلك من الممكن أن يتسبب فى صعق الشخص__ المستعمل للطفاية__._​فرقد عبدالله الوائلي​


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 يناير 2010)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخي العزيز


----------



## حسام علي الخالدي (4 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله في جهودكم


----------

